# night clubs??



## Fettuciniuse (May 19, 2013)

Hi, paranoid and thinking many, many years ahead here as my boy is only 10, but hey ho - how do T1 teens/people manage in night clubs re taking in dextrose/hypo treatment?

Anyone with any experience or knowledge about this?


----------



## shiv (May 19, 2013)

Hello!

I usually carry sweets or dextrose tablets with me for hypo treatment. I don't go clubbing much but I have never had any problems with it - as I carry a handbag everywhere I always have it searched and I have never had any one ask about the glucose I carry. I keep my insulin, testing kit, spare things for pump in a pencil/make up bag thing which probably helps.

Recently I had some pepsi max in my bag which I'd forgotten about as I was going into a gig. The doormen were very friendly and I said "I have type 1 diabetes, I bought that earlier because --" and they stopped me there and said it was fine. 

Try not to worry - sometimes overthinking things makes it worse!


----------



## Fettuciniuse (May 19, 2013)

I worry because I feel that attitudes will be greatly different towards blokes carrying anything which could be mistaken for carrying drugs, if you know what I mean. 

You're probably right though - overthinking is my biggest hurdle to overcome....


----------



## delb t (May 20, 2013)

Hi H has only been to 1 Club - he is 17{ tut underage I know- but thought I would give him a bit of rope]
I guess with girls its easier to have stuff  in handbags -yet to find a decent man bag!!
But my motto- where theres a will theres a way as long as you can stuff a meter in a pocket and a packet of dextrose all will be fine.
Now teenage house parties..........................!


----------



## HOBIE (May 20, 2013)

Was once in Glasgow (they have bouncers on the chip shop) & there was about 10 of us. You had to empty pockets going in. Told the bouncers what everything was & they where ex. Good blokes !


----------



## LeeLee (May 20, 2013)

Now that door staff have to have proper training and registration with the SIA they are mostly much more professional than in the past.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (May 20, 2013)

Not a teenager any more but do find myself in the odd club now and again........

Currently I just carry my test meter, a few test strips and the finger pricker without the case, so just loose in my pocket.....

If I feel hypo I would test and purchase some sugary juice......

Don't go hypo that often when out drinking though, as the night has usually started off with some lager and possibly a miscalculated meal...


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> Not a teenager any more but do find myself in the odd club now and again........
> 
> Currently I just carry my test meter, a few test strips and the finger pricker without the case, so just loose in my pocket.....
> 
> ...



I wouldn't fancy having to wait at a crowded bar to get served whilst hypo!


----------



## Fettuciniuse (May 20, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I suppose things are improving all the time in this sense, and I am worrying eight years in advance for nothing. 

Anyway, he isn't going out until he is 30 ha ha.


----------



## Lauras87 (May 20, 2013)

When I went out clubbing (ahhhh memories)

I had my insulin to have to combat the carbs in the beer
My meter to test & keep an eye on things 
Fruit pastels to treat those hypos


I find now when I go clubbing & get searched I do have to explain why I have lucozade/sweets & what the cases are, most clubs are fine especially when I show my meditag bracelet/diabetes warning card

And lol to him not going out til he's 30


----------



## Estellaa (Jul 19, 2013)

i always have my insulin and test kit with me and so far i haven't had to be searched, now i always usually drink the same so i know how it affects my body because of this i make sure i've eaten before hand and give a bit less insulin than usual to ensure my levels are a bit higher, i think this is wise due to the fact im out till about 3am 'clubbing' but im a good girl i dont drink alot, i tend to drink soft drinks lol.
but i dont take any hypo treatment with me anywhere anymore dunno why just dont feel the need i always have money on me i spose.
another idea is to always make sure the people you are with are aware your diabetic so that if it came to a point you collapsed or something instead of someone just assuming your drunk they could at least tell them that your diabetic and then perhaps they'll take you a bit more seriously.


----------

